# Just bought r35 1 week ago and need your opinion



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Just bought a Titanium r35 Premium edition 2009 a week ago (should have done a bit of reasearch becuase I was unaware of the no launch rule!) I am 26 years old and stretched to buy the car but I think its worth it 100% the amount of smiles and waves you get when driving the car is amazing. 

anyway.... wanted to know what I can get away in terms of mods (without having issues with warraty)

So far I have done:
-4 rear light harness
-y pipe (due to arrive in 2 days) I understand this will not void warranty if set back to orginal pipe if I ever need to claim
-rear diffuser


Few questions I have are :
Im thinking of the COBB kit but I want to know if people on here have been able to claim warranty after using any type of remap?

Also the piper/k&n air filter - cheap £80-100 is it worth it? did nissan really supply the GTR with a standard airfilter?

Finally are there any other small mods I can do which will not invalidate the warranty but offer good gain in driving pleasure (more grip or more power)


cheers guys.


P.S. I will post pics up when I get a minute been so busy I havnt even taken pics yet.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Welcome aboard ...

Search on "Warranty" and save a lot of time waiting for an answer as been done to death.
Get your post count up so you can get your piccies up too


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Only had mine 8 weeks and cobb'd it after a week, different car/league. Each to their own but by all accounts on this forum, tuning unto 600 to 650 bhp on standard engine and gearbox internals is safe. Do it, you only live once !! The y pipe sounds awesome. Happy tuning.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Get y pipe/downpipes/injectors/intakes/cobb from Ben at GTC. Warranty only has a year left anyway.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Sounds good Robsm.

Becuase I have only had the car little over a week I will stay put for 2-3 months until im 100% convinced the car is bulletproof and that I will not need to use the remaining warranty.

I read somewhere about a remap where you can vary the boost levels via the cruise control button (on steering wheel). Does anyone know who provides that remap? and is it as good as the COBB tuning?

cheers


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

Verinder1984 said:


> Sounds good Robsm.
> 
> Becuase I have only had the car little over a week I will stay put for 2-3 months until im 100% convinced the car is bulletproof and that I will not need to use the remaining warranty.
> 
> ...


Lichfields, I wouldn't dream of letting anyone else touch my car, their track record speaks for itself, totally professional in all respects.


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

Verinder1984 said:


> I read somewhere about a remap where you can vary the boost levels via the cruise control button (on steering wheel). Does anyone know who provides that remap? and is it as good as the COBB tuning?
> 
> cheers


There's a thread about this very subject right now. Cobb uses a phone sized unit and a cable to switch maps with a choice of several, Litchfields new update allows switching between 2 maps from the cruise control button on the steering wheel as you are driving.
As for which is better.........opcorn:


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

Once the Cobb maps are installed you can switch between them using the cruise control buttons also (up to 9 maps). The Cobb box doesn't stay plugged in once the maps are installed.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Verinder1984 said:


> Sounds good Robsm.
> 
> Becuase I have only had the car little over a week I will stay put for 2-3 months until im 100% convinced the car is bulletproof and that I will not need to use the remaining warranty.
> 
> ...


It is Cobb that provide that, although i believe the new Ecutek now has a similar option.

I have a 4 maps loaded (0=no boost, 1=stock, 2=97ron & 3=99ron). As you can guess the level of tune & boost alters depending on fuel used so it's map3 with all the bells & whistles & thus only V-Power & Tesco99 go in. That siad if i was ever caught short i could down tune on the fly:clap:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Video demo :

YouTube - COBB Tuning AccessPORT Features for GT-R: Live Map Switching!
YouTube - Brief map switching
YouTube - Detailed map switching


To switch between maps use Cruise control. Hit cancel with engine running and boost gauge showing. Then click up and down to switch maps. The boost gauge will show which map you are on i.e 0 no bars, map 1 (one bar) etc...


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the forum fella and congrats on the purchase :thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

w8pmc said:


> It is Cobb that provide that, although i believe the new Ecutek now has a similar option.
> 
> I have a 4 maps loaded (0=no boost, 1=stock, 2=97ron & 3=99ron). As you can guess the level of tune & boost alters depending on fuel used so it's map3 with all the bells & whistles & thus only V-Power & Tesco99 go in. That siad if i was ever caught short i could down tune on the fly:clap:


I thought the cobb was switching between completely different maps?

The ecutek demo I saw on their website just shows the boost gauge holding a specific level, and the cruise control up and down button just moves the boost target.

ie. same map but effectively changing the boost control map.

that said I could be totally wrong.

I think that the ecutek does full map switching as well but I don't think that's what was asked.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*nice*

just saw the videos

now might sound stupid but is that the COBB or ecuTek?

Becuase that sound like exactly what im looking for. 




cheers


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Just figured out the answer to my last question so ignore it!

Anyway im off to VEGAS tomorrow will be back in 5 days so speak to you guys then. Ill post pics up then too (on this post)


V


----------



## GTR_Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

Am I correct in saying that unless you have a custom tune using access tuner pro, the Cobb only lets you vary boost control through each individually loaded standard map.
ie you cannot switch between standard Cobb Stage 1 and Stage 2 maps 'on the fly', you can only load Stage 1 OR Stage 2 and vary boost control using the cruise controls.


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

GTR_Steve said:


> Am I correct in saying that unless you have a custom tune using access tuner pro, the Cobb only lets you vary boost control through each individually loaded standard map.
> ie you cannot switch between standard Cobb Stage 1 and Stage 2 maps 'on the fly', you can only load Stage 1 OR Stage 2 and vary boost control using the cruise controls.


No, it's a function of the AP itself, not the custom tune.


----------



## GTR_Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

Coolmeister, are you sure??
The standard map files dowloadable from the Cobb website contain two switchable maps, i.e Stage 1 97 RON map contains 0-high boost, map 1-low boost
How do you combine say Stage 1 and Stage 2 map files to give you 4 switchable. I assume this can only be done through Access Tuner Pro. I certainly don't see any way of achieving it in Access port Manager.

Quote from Cobb manual:

What is On-the-fly Map Switching?
AccessPORT Features & Functionality	Page 21
On-the-fly map switching feature allows you to switch between a set number of maps while the vehicle is in operation. This features is supported in version 3.0 or above map files. The maximum number of maps that can be saved in a map file is 9.
Requirements
• • • •
A v3.0 map file must be flashed on the ECU The vehicle must be running The cruise control must be turned off The large boost gauge needs to be selected on the Multi-Function Display (MFD)


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

Pretty sure. You just need to download more maps. I'm sure someone more knowledgable than myself will be along soon to confirm or refute. 

Doi: own a Cobb but haven't plugged it in yet!


----------

